# Wireless Interenet Driver for Compaq Presario C500



## Blainesmommy (Jan 18, 2010)

I have just installed Linux Mint 8 on my compaq presario C500 laptop, everything seems to working just fine other than the wireless connections...The button you push wont light up at all, so I am assuming I need the driver,I have been searching for it for hours and I am having no luck, I have found the drivers in 100 different places for Windows but can't find one anywhere for Linux. Does anyone know where I could find it? I would greatly appreciate any help...
Thanks in advance,
Kimberly


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

See if the following link helps regarding NDISwrapper that allows ubuntu to use windows wireless drivers. This resolved my wireless card problem with 9.10

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper


----------



## harri888 (Feb 9, 2010)

Same prob, different computer. I took a Satellite m35x and installed os x 10.4.8 on it. I used JAS intel/amd iso and worked pretty easily. I've also tried Leo4all 10.5.2 and Waylan and i couldnt even boot to the cd.

Anyway i've got tiger running except for audio and wifi. I have searched around forever and I think my laptop uses intel 2200b/g wireless driver. I have downloaded and installed the 10.4 799 driver from here and rebooted but still no wifi. Any suggestions?
_____________________________________________
marriott hua hin
apartments in Rome


----------



## SACViper (Jun 15, 2009)

try using madwifi drivers

http://madwifi.org/


----------

